# Can a 14 year old get married?



## Miz Krystal

My 14 year old daughter wants to marry her 21 year old boyfriend. I know she is young but she is very mature for her age and they are a real couple. They live together with me and sleep in the same bed. Her boyfriend has a job and buys things for her. Me and my daughter have a good relationship and I am involved in her life. My daughter is responsible and has been sexually active for nearly two years, she don't get pregnant. Will they make an exception for my daughter to get married if I provide parental consent and tell them how mature she is?

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Dizzy321

:wacko: :wacko: no advice sorry


----------



## divershona

it depends on where you live for a start.

personally i think a 14 year old getting married without having experienced life or even finished high school is not a good idea. If she really wants to marry this guy then suggest to her that she waits until they are both in stable jobs, and enough money to support themselves in their own place.

My biggest concern would be the age gap between your daughter and this man when your daughter is evidently under-age, although obviously i don't know him or the situation.


----------



## amygwen

:dohh:

I'm sorry, I hate to judge, but I think that's a very horrible decision you will be making if you allow your 14 year old daughter to marry a 21 year old. Just my opinion. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marriageable_age#North_America

This shows you a list of states and what the minimum age is to get married w/ parental consent. Most are 16 or 17, but there are a few exceptions.

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## rileybaby

Depends where you live, but them having sex is completley illegal...


----------



## annawrigley

Shes been having sex since she was 12 with a grown man? Mature or not that's paedophilia and no she should not marry him. Beyond wrong.


----------



## vinteenage

:coffee:


----------



## 17thy

Them having sex has been, and continues to be, illegal until she is at least 16 in ANY state. It's a good thing she's not pregnant because the hospital can file a legal complaint if they find out the father is over 18 and she's 14. In Florida its 16-24 years old can have sex. 16 and anyone older than 24, illegal. But a 16 year old having sex with a 15 year old would be considered illegal also. 

There's really no way to justify your situation legally. If you are really okay with it, then she's going to have to be at LEAST 16 before you can consent to them getting married. But if your states consent age is 18, if she isn't pregnant then I don't believe that you will be able to do that.


----------



## 17thy

Oh and honestly if this is real, it sounds like you are trying to basically sell your daughter to this grown man. Way to go mom of the year.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you don't get offended by this but speaking as a responsible adult I cannot believe you are letting your 14 year old daughter sleep with a man is wrong and illegal and since she was 12? how on earth can you justify yourself?

she is not legally old enough to have sex so no marriage shouldn't be a consideration, this is so cliche but buying things doesn't equal love, it doesn't matter how mature she is that just makes her a mature child, and how well do you know your daughter that you need strangers to tell you if she's ready or not? I'm sorry but I think what your doing is so wrong and you need to call child protection services so they can help you see why its wrong to have a 12 year old sleep with a grown man and why having him in your house is soliciting underage sex. I am horrified sorry :nope:


----------



## _laura

Firstly where did she find this man.
Secondly why are you happy that she is sexually active

Thirdly why the fuck are you asking teen parents?


----------



## Hotbump

:saywhat::wacko::nope::dohh: How can you let your 12 yr old be sexually active at all? Even worst with someone that is 21 yrs old? Mature or not she is only 14 yrs old! She needs to be able to go out, have fun not worrying about a wedding :nope:


----------



## Ashleii15

Here, you have to be 16 with parental consent. You can get married on your own when you are 18.


----------



## moomin_troll

disgusting! id be calling the police if a 21 yr old was sniffing round my child! 

in the UK the youngest u can marry is 16


----------



## Maman

i have a feeling this isnt written by the mother of a 14 year old. its probarly been written by a 14 year old. 

As someone who has been 21 not so long ago, id never even consider in a million years even looking at a 12 or 14 year old in a sexual way, and i think that if a 21 year old is doing that then theres some issues that need to be addressed. if you are 14 and you are in a sexual relationship with an adult then i suggest you seek advice on this matter from your school nurse or someone else who you can trust (ie. a teacher or local family planning clinic) so that you can take steps so ensure the safety of your sexual health and emotions. I would urge any 14 year old who want to have sex with a 21 year old to wait till theyre 16, and if he loves you, it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## annawrigley

I slept with a 70 year old when I was 10 but its okayz, I was rly mature :dohh: Seriously hope this is a troll...


----------



## danniemum2be

there is something seriously wrong if this is real. i wouldnt be encouraging marriage let alone letting them have sex under your roof and allowing a 21 year old to date my 14 year old. id be getting the police involved or social services


----------



## ~RedLily~

Is this a joke? :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm 21...when I see a 14 year old I see a child not a potential sexual partner


----------



## EllaAndLyla

This is gross... a 12 year old that is sexually active in a relationship with a 21 year old man :sick: 

My and my OH are basically the same age gap as this, 6/7 years. I was legal though. My OH wouldn't have looked at me twice if I wasn't, and good on him!!! What a 21 year old who should be out clubbing or with friends of his own age is doing with a 14 year old who should be at school learning about sex etc (not doing it illegally), is beyond me. I'm sorry if your daughter is in love and fair enough, love is something you really can't control but as her mother you should be looking out for her, not letting her be groomed.


----------



## vinteenage

Well come on now, if this was two years ago then when she was 12 he was _only_ 19.

:wacko: Not that it's must better.


----------



## Kimmer

If this isn't a joke, I will eat my own face.

Clearly some kid buggering around. :dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

vaniilla said:


> I hope you don't get offended by this but speaking as a responsible adult I cannot believe you are letting your 14 year old daughter sleep with a man is wrong and illegal and since she was 12? how on earth can you justify yourself?
> 
> she is not legally old enough to have sex so no marriage shouldn't be a consideration, this is so cliche but *buying things doesn't equal love*, it doesn't matter how mature she is that just makes her a mature child, and how well do you know your daughter that you need strangers to tell you if she's ready or not? I'm sorry but I think what your doing is so wrong and you need to call child protection services so they can help you see why its wrong to have a 12 year old sleep with a grown man and why having him in your house is soliciting underage sex. I am horrified sorry :nope:

we are taught as children to not take things off dirty old men after all lol


----------



## EllaAndLyla

vinteenage said:


> Well come on now, if this was two years ago then when she was 12 he was _only_ 19.
> 
> :wacko: Not that it's must better.

thats even worse lol! how on earth is a 12 year old mature enough to maintain a sexual relationship!!! :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't be worrying about marriage. I would be calling the damn police! :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://katie73.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/dont-feed-the-troll.jpg


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

what Rome said ^^

:wacko:


----------



## Maman

i honestly dont think that was a troll. i think thats a 14 year old who thinks a 21 year old is in love with her. in which case we should be being supportive and guiding as mothers. 

Girl, please, seek advice in someone in a position of trust outside of your situation.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Maman said:


> i honestly dont think that was a troll. i think thats a 14 year old who thinks a 21 year old is in love with her. in which case we should be being supportive and guiding as mothers.
> 
> Girl, please, seek advice in someone in a position of trust outside of your situation.

then its a 14yr old female troll because then none of her post is true.


----------



## princess_vix

To be honest this should just be locked!


----------



## xCookieDough

*Personally I just think this is a thread made to ruffle up and get your blood boiling = troll. We're just feeding the person, I hope it is troll, if not . I agree this thread should just be locked, we all new it would cause bother, it's obviously she new what kind of responses she would get.*


----------



## JadeBaby75

Wtf... some people are really strange!


----------



## bumpy_j

u guyizz r jst ignornt, tru luv iz tru luv no matta wot da age!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

bumpy_j said:


> u guyizz r jst ignornt, tru luv iz tru luv no matta wot da age!!!!

when that "love" is illegal thats a whole other story....its classed as rape and is child abuse


----------



## Hotbump

Yeah my OH is 8 years older me but I was 17 not 14 and still at 17 I had my doubts but when I was 14 I use to get hit on by guys that were like 21 i would just get like freaked out and would run to my parents :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bumpy_j said:


> u guyizz r jst ignornt, tru luv iz tru luv no matta wot da age!!!!

roung.


----------



## JadeBaby75

what is a troll?


----------



## xCookieDough

JadeBaby75 said:


> what is a troll?

*In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion. - Wiki*


----------



## bumpy_j

QuintinsMommy said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> u guyizz r jst ignornt, tru luv iz tru luv no matta wot da age!!!!
> 
> roung.Click to expand...


c'mawwwwn


----------



## bumpy_j

this wasn't even a funny troll, troll fail! 
in other news
https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/


----------



## xCookieDough

bumpy_j said:


> this wasn't even a funny troll, troll fail!
> in other news
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/

https://www.babyandbump.com/teenage-parenting/786855-hmm-whatcha-think-41.html

*^ That belongs in here!*


----------



## moomin_troll

bumpy_j said:


> this wasn't even a funny troll, troll fail!
> in other news
> https://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/justin-bieber-baby-mama-text-messages/

shes crazy lol poor justin


----------



## beccad

Got to be a troll surely :rofl:


----------



## bumpy_j

she's mental, i want a paternity test though still boo ;(
ahh i couldn't find it earlier! needs a justin bieber related title


----------



## xCookieDough

*Mwhaha this has turned from a 14 year old getting married to another Bieber story.*


----------



## bumpy_j

sorry, back on track, young girls getting married to older men

https://www.anorak.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/doug_hutchison_courtney_alexis_stodden_wedding.jpg

<3 why judge?


----------



## Hotbump

Her boobs are huge and are real I saw it on Dr. Drew they did an ultrasound of her boobs :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

fyi for those who dont know she was 16 when married 17 now he is 41 i think


----------



## bumpy_j

Hotbump said:


> Her boobs are huge and are real I saw it on Dr. Drew they did an ultrasound of her boobs :lol:

but SOMEHOW?!?!?!? her boobs were about five times smaller on that show, cheeky bra stuffer


----------



## AriannasMama

Gross.


----------



## Hotbump

bumpy_j said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> Her boobs are huge and are real I saw it on Dr. Drew they did an ultrasound of her boobs :lol:
> 
> but SOMEHOW?!?!?!? her boobs were about five times smaller on that show, cheeky bra stufferClick to expand...

small i thought they were huge on the show! I think she uses a push up bra :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

Hotbump said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> Her boobs are huge and are real I saw it on Dr. Drew they did an ultrasound of her boobs :lol:
> 
> but SOMEHOW?!?!?!? her boobs were about five times smaller on that show, cheeky bra stufferClick to expand...
> 
> small i thought they were huge on the show! I think she uses a push up bra :haha:Click to expand...

i only saw pics of it, oh god have you seen her twitter ahahaha


----------



## Hotbump

no i havent she acts so weird like I know im all that type of girl ugh lol


----------



## moomin_troll

Hotbump said:


> fyi for those who dont know she was 16 when married 17 now he is 41 i think

hes in his 50's


----------



## bumpy_j

Seduction swims sensuously throughout my soul and softly whispers sweet sentiments as a stream of silk spills over it's every secret ;) XOs

Lacing down my provocative garter as a glimpse of the gleaming sun gushes intimately in upon me & grapples a taste of my gingering essence.

My dangerously desirous hunger is sweetly appetizing for a hot soppy cream-cone that fluently overflows w/nothing but ssslippery excitement!

the girl likes alliteration


----------



## xCookieDough

*She'd make a great exotic book writer with those tweets.*


----------



## AirForceWife7

:shock:

I woke up this morning to a thread like this? :wacko:

Wow, no your daughter should not get married. And 21 having sex with a 14 year old since she's 12? That's statutory rape. Sorry, hate to be judgemental, but you need to do what's best for your daughter & get her the hell out of that relationship. Whether she is 14, mature or not, she has not experienced life yet beyond high school! She has her whole life ahead of her & you should give her the chance to accomplishh her dreams rather than marry this paedophile.

:sick:


----------



## annawrigley

Who's the girl with big tits and the old man?


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Ew...


----------



## Mindy_mini

Troll? Anyone??


----------



## Hotbump

Courtney Staddon (dont know if i spelled her last name right) look her up on youtube lol


----------



## bumpy_j

annawrigley said:


> Who's the girl with big tits and the old man?

courtney stodden! oh dear lord, she's my favorite person


----------



## annawrigley

Youtubed her but had to stop watching, couldn't handle her voice. Who is she though? Whys she famous? Why do people care?!


----------



## Hotbump

She is famous because she married a 51 year old at age 16 i think he is a music producer or something not sure and I just heard of her a couple of weeks ago


----------



## WeCanDream

My parents have been together since my mum was 15 and my dad was 27, they've been together for 22 years now and they're still happy. I don't know if your daughter can legally marry him now, she'd probably have to wait a few years, but if they're happy together then I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## bumpy_j

she married Doug Hutchinson, he was in Green Mile


----------



## annawrigley

WeCanDream said:


> My parents have been together since my mum was 15 and my dad was 27, they've been together for 22 years now and they're still happy. I don't know if your daughter can legally marry him now, she'd probably have to wait a few years, but if they're happy together then I don't see anything wrong with it.

 there's everything wrong with it. Just cos your parents did it doesn't make it ok. 15 and 27 is absolutely rank.


----------



## FEDup1981

i smell a troll :rolleyes:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I normally say age doesn't matter but 14 and 21? Really? At 14 she is still TWO years under the age of consent and you say she's been sexually active since she was 12, making her boyfriend 19 at the time? One, that is classed as statutory rape and he can get in a lot of trouble so I doubt they'd be allowed to marry and two, what the hell does a grown man want with a child who isn't even out of high school yet? If I was her mother I would be having serious words, not wondering if they would be able to get married...


----------



## annawrigley

If it was me I'd have cut his bollocks off by now, not welcomed him into my 12yo daughters bed and be dreaming of wedding bells :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> If it was me I'd have cut his bollocks off by now, not welcomed him into my 12yo daughters bed and be dreaming of wedding bells :wacko:

But Anna, its a real relationship, they share a bedroom and all!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## BleedingBlack

Not to try to judge or anything but I dont think a 14 year old getting married is a good idea AT ALL. She's barely a teenager! And marriage isnt just two people putting a ring on each other's fingers and calling each other husband and wife... it is so much more than that. 

The fact that she's been having sex since the age of 12 with a grown man... I just really dont have words for that...


----------



## Liesje

In certain coountries it's legal... But in those countries, there is usually a dowry involved and not love.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

That can not be real seriously!


----------



## cherryglitter

bumpy_j said:


> sorry, back on track, young girls getting married to older men
> 
> https://www.anorak.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/doug_hutchison_courtney_alexis_stodden_wedding.jpg
> 
> <3 why judge?

:rofl: :rofl:

we love cougney.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I will never like Doug Hutchison. He stood on Mr Jingles and squished him :'(


----------



## tasha41

There is no such thing as a mature relationship when you are four fucking teen. Sorry :)


----------



## Windmills

Why would a grown man want to have sex with a 12 year old?! I'm 20 and I'd seriously never dream of having a relationship with a 12 year old child, OR a 14 year old :sick:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> There is no such thing as a mature relationship when you are four fucking teen. Sorry :)

truth


----------



## tasha41

I don't even know any 14 year olds to date lol


----------



## Windmills

I could possibly date my little brothers best mate, but I think he might be 15 now. Shame!


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> If it was me I'd have cut his bollocks off by now, not welcomed him into my 12yo daughters bed and be dreaming of wedding bells :wacko:
> 
> But Anna, its a real relationship, they share a bedroom and all!!!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...

Oh holy shmokes, in that case call the vicar!!

I'm 19 and wouldn't even know where to start finding a 12 year old to have sex with. I want to puke.


----------



## AppleBlossom

This has to be a joke, right?


----------



## x__amour

AppleBlossom said:


> This has to be a joke, right?

I really, really hope so...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x__amour said:


> AppleBlossom said:
> 
> 
> This has to be a joke, right?
> 
> I really, really hope so...Click to expand...

samme


----------



## faolan5109

just came on to see this post...Wow is all I have to say. If this post is real by the time that girl 18 he will be gone because we does not like women he likes little girls.


----------



## princess_vix

Its obviously a troll..no reply from OP.

Who cares anyway let her do what she wants she will anyway no matter what anybody says...


----------



## immie

I'm 18 and even i wouldn't TOUCH or look at a 14 year old in that way. Not even a 16 year old and probably not even 17 year old either. So rank. Obviously a fake post so that's not exactly worrying me, although i am worried for the mental health of the freak who made this thread up? I'll tell you what is worrying though, the people replying saying there's nothing wrong with it:sick: These people are PARENTS, does that mean they'd allow their children to be doing this? eurghhh!:dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Reported :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

:dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

Love makes the world go around, let them marry have sex and make babies we don't know the situation but it is love


----------



## Wobbles

Miz Krystal said:


> My 14 year old daughter wants to marry her 21 year old boyfriend. I know she is young but she is very mature for her age and they are a real couple. They live together with me and sleep in the same bed. Her boyfriend has a job and buys things for her. Me and my daughter have a good relationship and I am involved in her life. My daughter is responsible and has been sexually active for nearly two years, she don't get pregnant. Will they make an exception for my daughter to get married if I provide parental consent and tell them how mature she is?
> 
> Thank you for your advice.

Well if this isn't trolling then there's a problem with your parenting and seriously hope social services and the police come knocking on your door.

Your 14 year old daughter and a 21 year old man in GB (where you are from) is ILLEGAL. Sexually active for 2 years ... if with the same 'partner' 12 and 19 ... blergh!

Due to the contents of this thread discussing an adult sleeping with a minor, which is against the law I have closed the thread.


----------

